# 71 lemans timing cover



## kevinpagano (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all I am new to this forum and have run into some difficulty with the front timing chain cover. Two of the studs that go through the water pump and through the timing cover into the block are broken off. These are the top 2 timing cover bolts by the water pump sleeves. Seems like a basic straight forward stud through the timing cover but the cover will not budge at all. I just want to make sure I am not missing anything here. 

Any help would be great. This is my first time trying to rebuild a pontiac engine. 

Thanks


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you have all the water pump and timing cover bolts removed? There are bolts at the bottom going through the oil pan. Then you can use a putty knife or something to break it free. Oh and the fuel pump has to come off too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My bolts through the pump to the block were corroded in, I had to drill them out. It ruined the cover. The aluminum front mid section can be a pain. Good luck.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Betting it's the front 4 bolts on the bottom of the oil pan....

Bear


----------



## kevinpagano (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yes the oil pan and front harm balancer is removed so no bolts left to remove as I can see. unless there is something really hidden. I think its corrosion and that is why the to bolts broke off. I am afraid I will have to get the cutting wheel out and cut the front cover off as much as I hate to do that.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

double check that 4 bolts under the front lip of the timing cover are off. Feel around with your fingers the very front sections of the oil pan. Real easy to miss, even if you know they're there, and just forgot about them. Just went through this last night. Knew they were there. No harm done, though.


----------

